# Eclipse AVN2210p MKII



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok so I thought I would share with you peeps what went into the wifes XTerra. A few months ago I bought a Eclipse AVN2210p MKII from DON aka 6spdcoupe aka pearl96max. Transaction wise it went very well; payment and communication went perfecto. I highly recommend doing business with him. 

Anyway so this was my first navigation unit install. It was pretty easy, normal harness wires with a speed sensor, then an antenna for the navi. The only hiccup was which wire on the gauge cluster was the speed one, the wire website told us the wrong wire so I had to go hunting. After the wire was located I buckled everything back in and it turn on like a charm.

All in all we like the unit. It does exactly what we wanted it for. We wanted a temporary solution for my car (until the Mac Mini is in) and a permanent one for her car. Being able to swap between cars is awesome (comes with dock and car charger). Feature wise the hands free Bluetooth works very well. It paired my wifes phone no problema. The mic worked fine and the people on the other side said it sounded fine. The audio tuning options worked perfectly fine for the non-audiophile, having the mid adjustment is nice. Navigation wise its a TomTom, so it works fine. I linked a review below where a guy timed this TomTom against some of the other TomTom and said it faired well. I don't mind the smallish screen, I rely on the voice prompt more than the visuals. On a side note the Brit female is pleasing to the ears. 

So all in all I am quite happy with the purchase and will definitely purchase from Don again.

TomTom Eclipse AVN2210p GPS Review
Startup Screen








Full Tilt








Cover for when the TomTom is removed.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

And the wifey is happy !

I'll see ya next week Cameron for some fun times.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes she is, which is the most important thing!! 

Sounds good...expect two maybe three deliveries. I will fill you in in the next few days....


----------

